# ATI drivers/OpenGL/wine and other madness

## Dizzutch

All,

     A couple of weeks ago I played around with my video card drivers and finally got some good FPS working. World of Warcraft also ran nicely in wine and it was a good ol' time. I didn't use the laptop for a while, and after i did some upgrades i tried logging in to warcraft, and saw the following http://www.thesloot.com/~jule/wow1.png andhttp://www.thesloot.com/~jule/wow2.png . Immediately I thought something was up with my OpenGL implementation so i re-emerged virtual/opengl freeglut and mesa, but nothing changed. I have the following hardware/drivers:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
```

 running

```
[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0:
```

which looks like this in portage

```
[I] x11-base/x11-drm (20060608@11/06/06): DRM Kernel Modules for X11

[I] x11-libs/libdrm (2.3.0@11/11/06): X.Org libdrm library
```

 on this system profile

```
Linux brubeck 2.6.18-suspend2 #2 PREEMPT Mon Nov 6 20:21:38 EST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Does anybody have any ideas how this could have happened? Is this a wine-0.9.26 install if that is the reason, but i tried it with 0.9.24 and 0.9.25 with the same results.

Thanks!

-Dizz

----------

## Dizzutch

noone? I'm still assuming it's the opengl implementation, but can't figure out what changed recently.

-Dizz

----------

## Dizzutch

bump.

come on guys, i got 116 views...someone must have some thoughts...

----------

## Dizzutch

Mesa was the culprit.

----------

## Sanwise

What does that mean exactly? How did you fix it?

----------

